# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > PICTURES OF STEROIDS > Pictures of Steroids by Manufacturers >  Deca Durabolin

## PTbyJason

Chemical Name: Estr-4-en-3-one, 17-[(1-oxodecyl)oxy]-, (17.beta.)-

Molecular Weight: 428.65

----------


## PTbyJason

Manufacturer: Quality Vet

Name: Deca QV 200

Substance: 200 mg nandrolone decanoate/ml

Container: 10 ml and 50 ml vial

----------


## PTbyJason

Manufacturer: Quality Vet

Name: Deca QV 300

Substance: 300 mg nandrolone decanoate/ml

Container: 10 ml vial

----------


## wrstlr69sdnl

hgkj

----------


## Money Boss Hustla

Manufacturer: Norma Hellas

Name: Nandrolone Decanoate

Substance: 100mg nandrolone decanoate/ml

Container: 2ml vial

----------


## Money Boss Hustla

> Manufacturer: Norma Hellas
> 
> Name: Nandrolone Decanoate
> 
> Substance: 100mg nandrolone decanoate/ml
> 
> Container: 2ml vial


Some more.

----------


## Money Boss Hustla

Manufacturer: Quest Pharmaceuticals

Name: Nandrolone 200

Substance: 200 mg nandrolone decanoate/ml

Container: 10 ml vial

----------

